# Oak Forest Chicago Area Bicycle Swap Meet



## WES PINCHOT (May 10, 2009)

THE 23RD ANNUAL

OAK FOREST CHICAGO AREA BICYCLE SWAP MEET

SUNDAY MAY 17, 2009

7:00 am ? 1:00 pm
OAK FOREST PARK DISTRICT
15601 S. CENTRAL AVENUE
OAK FOREST, ILLINOIS
SWAP SPACE $20 each
FIRST COME BASIS

FOR FURTHUR INFORMATION
CALL ED BOROS 1-708 -326 -3099

BE THERE OR BE SQUARE


----------

